# Paracord and walking staff question



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, I am sure the answer is so obvious that the question might appear silly, but here goes ...

I carry a six foot walking staff, 1 1/2 inch hickory. I want to wrap some paracord around the staff of the shaft so I can carry it with me. So far pretty simple ... what is the best way to keep the cord in place so it does not slip or come unraveled? Can it be glued? Is so what sort of glue should be used (after all I may want to use it some day) Is there a way of knotting or braiding it in place? I clueless with this so am open to suggestions


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to pick up a book on macrame.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you know how to whip the end of a piece of rope with twine? You can do your walking stick the same way.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

take the length of cord you want to use, then figure out where you want to put the cord. Make a long loop in the cord and lay it on your stick. the length of the loop depends on how much cord you intend to use, you will see what I mean when you begin. Hold it all with your left hand (or right) and begin to wrap from the top toward the bottom of the loop. You will be covering what you layed on the staff with wrap. Make sure you leave a few inches of the standing end sticking out at the top so that you can get a hold of it when you are done. Continue to wrap until you get near the bottom of the loop put the free end of your cord through the loop and hold it in place with your thumb then go back to the top with your other hand and pull the free end up under the wrap. Trim the pieces sticking out and your good to go. camo 2460


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

double sided tape underneath works well


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

double sided tape? what a great idea I never thought of that. thanks camo2460


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is an interesting way to achieve what you ask.
The Turk's Head Knot...enjoy


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I use some small brass nails. Tac one end, wrap as much cord as ya wan't an tac other end. Ifin ya wan't ya can tac the other side so it don't slide down.

They hold the cord well an can be pulled perty easy when ya wan't the cord.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

http://m.instructables.com/id/Paracord-Wrap/

Might be the same as the previous post. I didn't watch it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I use the Atwood method with things like that and it has always served me well. Every small pry bar, tomahawk handle and similar item I own is wrapped like this and it holds very well. I will also use a dab of epoxy if I really want it to stand the test of time.

http://www.atwoodknives.com/home/16570807.php


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I have a variety of techniques to try (and a number of different) things to try them on. Thanks, y'all are always so helpful


----------



## JohnVenice (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you tried Clove hitch,wrap,clove hitch? Relatively easy-off and -on; I like my cord where I can get to it to use and then replace easily.


----------

